# Scary news on Endangered species interpretation



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This scary news. Thanks Obama. http://news.yahoo.co...-201350965.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nothing like opening the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's tearing the building down so there will be no more doors.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just more proof he's clueless


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

so that means if nebraska has just a few elk left and Wy, Mt, Co and so on have millions they are still endangered. what a joke


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly. As usual typical liberal management of something he and his administration know nothing about. This ought to be fun tying up everything in the courts by every tree hugging moron around.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am guessing he will be back in office again too







.

Sort of reminds me of dumb and dumber.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No kidding. If he does, watch the guns and ammo fly off the shelves !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> No kidding. If he does, watch the guns and ammo fly off the shelves !


and I'll be leading the buying


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea no kidding. Glad Ive got that 223 now since I can buy that by the pallet if I want


----------

